
Offending Experts and Pleasing Everybody - danw
http://www.subtraction.com/archives/2007/0309_offending_ex.php
======
farmer
Nice looking page, but surely the peak of users is not at intermediate. In my
experience most users are beginners.

------
mynameishere
See, this is why wordpad generates more revenue than Word.

